# New Santa Cruz VPP DH bike, pics from Sea Otter



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Gregg posted this over on Passion last night.

"Okay, you saw it here on MTBR first!! Brand new prototype from Santa Cruz!! New VPP DH bike:"










"I know nothing about the specs, but more news to come soon!"










Rest of the thread is here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=17444


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

people on RM think its ugly, but i think its damn hot....


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

And what about rear travel and weight? Is it a 2005 model?
My dream is a bullit (w/ a Sherman Slider+) right now, but in Hungary it is damn expensive... (350.000 HUF=1750 USD, the Sherman is 230.000 HUF=1050 USD  ) maybe i will have a luck to travel to Canada, then maybe I can catch a good business on ebay...  

Coldfire


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

zedro said:


> people on RM think its ugly, but i think its damn hot....


I'll go with fugly even. Why does the "top tube" actually arc up some? I'm a huge fan of standover clearance and that seems counter-intuitive to me.

And why hasn't SC jumped on the 1.5 headtube wagon with the VP-Free and this new DH bike?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> I'll go with fugly even. Why does the "top tube" actually arc up some? I'm a huge fan of standover clearance and that seems counter-intuitive to me.
> 
> And why hasn't SC jumped on the 1.5 headtube wagon with the VP-Free and this new DH bike?


i'm not sure, but its hard to actually tell what the width geometry is which might indicate whats going on.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

WOW.
the VPP logo pressed out in the monocoque is HOT!


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*Could be...*

They did the contouring to keep the head tube from getting too tall. If you continue the top "tube" line instead of following the dip it looks like the stack height would be pretty substantial.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks a little bit like a retarded BigHit. Looks awesome though. I love Santa Cruz frames....


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

It looks strangely like an Intense M3 ...


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

zedro said:


> people on RM think its ugly, but i think its damn hot....


Agreed! Looks pretty sick to me!


----------



## Flava (Feb 5, 2004)

zedro said:


> people on RM think its ugly, but i think its damn hot....


thats not ugly, thats FUGLY! looks like a v10 mated with a chumba


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the pre-broken look.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it for the most part. It definitely looks sick, although I think it almost looks like the pics were taken with a fisheye lens since the top tube is odd shaped and for some reason the cutout between top/down tubes looks strange to me. Then again I own a bighit


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

hey i saw that wen i was up in whistler last summer. It was all covered in duct tape, but that was up there. Btw what kinda rear shock is that? Doesnt look familiar. Gotta love the Kinesis hydroformed tubes. I bet that sucker is gonna have a nice loooow retail price on it. Word

Dave


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

sortafast said:


> hey i saw that wen i was up in whistler last summer. It was all covered in duct tape, but that was up there. Btw what kinda rear shock is that? Doesnt look familiar. Gotta love the Kinesis hydroformed tubes. I bet that sucker is gonna have a nice loooow retail price on it. Word
> 
> Dave


awww yeah those spy pics make sense now. That shock looks like the new Fox DH shock (RCX?); there was a thing on MBA about it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Gregg posted this over on Passion last night.
> 
> "Okay, you saw it here on MTBR first!! Brand new prototype from Santa Cruz!! New VPP DH bike:"
> 
> ...


Could it be the next V10? there is a V10 sticker on the rear end of it......


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I think so too.

A V10 with a hydro formed monocoque front end. It might be an incremental change, eg. mid year this year, or maybe it will be next year.

I wouldn't be surprised to see SC sponsored DH racers on the frame this year though.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

Sick wicked ride. Who's ride was it? I've seen Spangler running around the hood on his no stickered gray VP-Free. That is a sweet ride too.


----------



## BSN_mt (Mar 11, 2004)

*I could be seeing things.....*

But is looks like there are some clearance issues at the head tube. Looks like they put a little pad to keep the top crown from hitting the top tube.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

Needs more duct tape.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BSN_mt said:


> But is looks like there are some clearance issues at the head tube. Looks like they put a little pad to keep the top crown from hitting the top tube.


thats a common problem with Boxxers in general, not necessarily the bike.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Found this pic on another board. With the white frame it is easier to see what is going on. You can see the V10 & VPP decals near the drop out.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Another pic.










Pic by Acadian.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Pics by Acadian.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Good pics, those bikes are looking good.

-TS


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yet another one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*bout the shock*

Looks like that new Marzocchi rear shock to me...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> Looks like that new Marzocchi rear shock to me...


the black one has the new Fox (or the PUSH), the white one a 5th


----------



## sortafast (Feb 12, 2004)

Its the new fox DHX. Kinda along the lines of the 5th
See here for more details:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/Backoffice/UploadedFiles/PressReleases/FOX_DHX.pdf
-Dave


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Gregg posted this over on Passion last night.
> 
> "Okay, you saw it here on MTBR first!! Brand new prototype from Santa Cruz!! New VPP DH bike:"


Was Specialized the first to use a standard downtube with a formed TT/ST? Or did they just popularize it. Seeing that design on a lot of frames recently.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

looks like some have a 5th, some have a DHX, and some have another shock. 
what's the shock on this turner? and if it was PUSH'ed, why is the resivoir hose so long? pardon my ignorance on the issue, but wouldn't you want that hose to be as short as possible?


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

sortafast said:


> Gotta love the Kinesis hydroformed tubes.
> 
> Dave


Nope not Kinesis. Not sure who is doing it.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Now that's hot.


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigH said:


> I think so too.
> 
> A V10 with a hydro formed monocoque front end. It might be an incremental change, eg. mid year this year, or maybe it will be next year.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see SC sponsored DH racers on the frame this year though.


I was up there friday and scoped the new V10 and it looked like all the sponsored DH riders had them.
they weigh around 36 lbs


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

it is not kinesis, it is another "domestic" manufacturer though, i have not seen the thing first hand, but i know guys whow work at the factory. if it is what i think it is, it is the new vpp-11 that santa crus is gonna kick out in '05, just m .02 cents worth.


----------



## jr711 (Jan 12, 2004)

*just got back from sea otter*

i was there on saturday and saw the new V10. they had a trans red one built up and a white frame. the guy i talked to said the frame weighed 2 lbs less, has a shorter wheelbase, no floating rear shock(he said the factory team said it wasn't needed) and that it wasn't ready for production quite yet. the guy didn't say anything about the travel though. and it had V10 stickers on it not a V11. the frames they had at the santa cruz booth had 5th elements on them, i'm pretty sure. the Santa Cruz Syndicate is also racing with these new V10s. they had a bunch at their booth with that santa cruz hardtail, don't know what its called, just saw a guy ride by with it.

i thought the frame looked really nice, but it could be that i'm just biased towards santa cruz.

i really like the M3 too


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

This Red one?  And some of the linkages..


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

smelly said:


> looks like some have a 5th, some have a DHX, and some have another shock.
> what's the shock on this turner? and if it was PUSH'ed, why is the resivoir hose so long? pardon my ignorance on the issue, but wouldn't you want that hose to be as short as possible?


Thank dog cooler heads prevailed an the' VPP' pressing in the monocoque was abandoned, it looks like shite in person and only appeared on the very early protos (the black 'Kaenon' and silver ones in those pix)


----------



## Racer9 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes it is a PUSH. If you read the resivour it says PUSH (Well at least part of it).


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

smelly said:


> looks like some have a 5th, some have a DHX, and some have another shock.
> what's the shock on this turner? and if it was PUSH'ed, why is the resivoir hose so long? pardon my ignorance on the issue, but wouldn't you want that hose to be as short as possible?


it IS a Push shock. the hose is long because they didn't know how long to make them on the proto shocks since they had never fitted them on the bikes until this past weekend at SO. Better to have it a tad too long than too short. The next batch of hoses will be shorter.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Acadian said:


> it IS a Push shock. the hose is long because they didn't know how long to make them on the proto shocks since they had never fitted them on the bikes until this past weekend at SO. Better to have it a tad too long than too short. The next batch of hoses will be shorter.


Is it a "PUSHed" shock, aka heavily modified Vanilla or an entirely new one designed by PUSH?


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Acme54321 said:


> Is it a "PUSHed" shock, aka heavily modified Vanilla or an entirely new one designed by PUSH?


the shock "carcasse" is by Fox, but ALL the internals, hoses, reservoir, etc is by Push.


----------



## klepto (Mar 29, 2004)

*no title*

looks like family cycling center...


----------



## Bike Daddy (Dec 23, 2003)

*Too funny!*



jungleuk said:


> Looks a little bit like a retarded BigHit.


LOL! That is exactly what I thought. The front end of this new bike totally ripped off the Big Hit/Enduro front end.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Another month, another bike in the wonderful life of Fooooooorrrrreeeeee........


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Another month, another bike in the wonderful life of Fooooooorrrrreeeeee........


he's probably on something different as we speak!


----------

